# 09 help



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

hey,
i want to build the things that move when someone walks by or when thy walk over something they move. i am only 14 so i am new to this stuff but i want to have like 5 to 7 of them. so far i want to have a dead kid on a bed in blood and he leaps at the people when they walk buy also i want to build a box that goes on the wall with one of the things that move in them and it will shut down on people. thats all i have so far i also want something with a clown i need HELP. so if u have ideas for them and how to build them i will really like that. my haunt next year is going to be a half blood half clown and maybe a bone/skull room and maybe a vortex tunnel if i can find away to build one so if people have ideas how to build them i will really like that to. I think thats all for now. a i will have about 700 to a $1000. i want to do a evil clown/wild people thing with actors that just go crazy. i am a few props that hang and strobs and fog but i want to go bigger. i dont know what to make the walls out of. i used plastic this year but people could just push it away i want a more think wall that people cant push away. And i dont know what ind of rooms i should have and what kind of props i should have in each of the rooms. the space i have is like 30 feet by 28feet and i am thinking about building a thing in my back yard that will be around 40feet by 70 to 80 feet. i would like to start building props after cristmas so i will have time to build all the props that i will need. and if someone knows a way to make a cheap vortex tunnel i would really like that to. i think that is all for now. hope to hear back


----------



## groovie ghoulie (Nov 12, 2008)

*Clown Face Vortex Tunnel*

Heres a link to a thread for a Vortex, created by Toktorill. This having a clown face, might kill 2 birds with 1 stone. Welcome to the Forum.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=13672


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

The best help i can give you is slooowww dooowwwn. I admire your ambition, but if you try to do too much too fast you will get frustated and loose interest. Start out with one or two of your favorite ideas. Sketch some pictures, think about what it is you want the prop to do, then ask questions about that prop. Start small or simple. Search this forum for ideas and answers to questions you might have before you post. 
I look forward to helping you out during the coming year. ( I remember when I was 14 and built my prop, I had to walk it to my haunt every night. uphill. both ways...)


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome. Spanky gives good advice. This was my first year and I know how much your head can spin from all the great ideas here and in your head. If you do it all this year - you won't have much to look forward to next year. Try different techniques to see what you like to work with most and go from there. At 14 - you have plenty of time - savor it.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for all the help this last year i did a bloody kids room i did a chop shop i did a room with moving props that hung i did a crazy person room and i did a crash room so i have a lot of props i like all the nice help that people say on this site.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Welcome, Youngblood!

I have an 11 year old daughter. Due to the extensive infection with "Halloween-itis" you have at such a young age, I want you to be my son-in-law. I am sending 15 camels and 6 elephants as a dowry downpayment. The mahout and the caravan will be there in mid-April. Buy hay now. 

Oh- and my suggestion is to get all this stuff out of your head & into a special Halloween sketchbook/notebook of ideas. That allows you not only to sleep at night (by clearing your mind) but keeps a record of all the manic ideas generated. 

Best of luck, future son-in-law.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

lol thanks for the help i draw up new ideas like everynight i have 2 notebooks filled with wall ideas props props that mov and talk.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

I recommend that you start with wiper motors. You can get what you need at monsterguts.com for ideas look at this thread:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=12742

look at pages 2 and 8. Wiper motors are easy to work with and can be used in a lot of props. Look for old computers in the trash and snag the power supplies out of them. I can assist you with the mechanical and electronics aspects of prop making. check out my prop site for more ideas and how to stuff.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thats that helped alot


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm just wondering how a 14 year old has a $700-$1000 spending limit??!!! Shoot, I'll come over and help ya' build props with that kinda money..we could have a blast!! I agree with Spanky though, sloooow is the tempo. Familiarize yourself with different mediums, MonsterMud, GreatStuff, latex, ...then move on to corpsing, making foam tombstones, etc. Visit Halloween project pages..like the many posted in this forum, and you'll be off to a great home haunt in no time. By the way, I admire your enthusiasm to build Halloween props, when so many other 14 year olds are doing less constructive things. Kudos.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks i am going to save all my $ over the year


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

ok guys thanks for all of this. i just finished my plan and i want to build 4by8 walls but i want them to fold in half can you build them like that cuz 4by8 could not fit in my basement door to get into the basement for storage.
thanks


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Just cut them down the middle to make 2x8s. You could put a hinge in the middle if you are so inclined, but I'd imagine you could just screw them together and unscrew when you're done. Basically just make 2x8 walls instead of 4x8.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

hoffie,
Have you been to this site yet? I am guessing you probably have, but it has lots of tutorials in one place. Using the guidelines from that site with the expertise from HauntForum make them good companions. 
http://www.halloweenmonsterlist.info/


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks for the help everyone


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

hoffie08 said:


> yeah i have been on this site look at when i first posted this thread it was last year omg.
> thanks


Um, you are the one that resurrected this thread. They were just trying to help you.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

yup


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

hoffie08 said:


> yeah but look at this..
> hoffie,
> Have you been to this site yet?
> NO DUH OR HOW WOULD I KNOW HOW TO POST THIS.


Hoffie, JW means have you been to this site: halloweenmonsterlist.info


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

hoffie08 said:


> yeah but look at this..
> hoffie,
> Have you been to this site yet?
> NO DUH OR HOW WOULD I KNOW HOW TO POST THIS.


You really should make sure you comprehend the answer before you are quite so ugly to people trying to help you............ or people will no longer offer help so freely.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Good luck with your haunt.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Nicely said Dixie...


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Hoffie
The bridges you burn, you may have to cross tomorrow.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah good points


----------



## Screaming Demons (Jul 12, 2009)

hoffie08 said:


> yeah good points maybe


No "maybe" about it. Someone posted a link to a tips page to help you and you missed it, getting snotty because you read the post too quickly before replying. Go back and re-read it and it will be obvious.

BTW, I believe you can edit and delete your own posts on most message boards. Your last two or three would be good choiced for you to delete.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

i see i see


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

I agree, if people are trying to help you out you should be grateful for any info you receive... useful or not. Be appreciative that people are spending their time trying to help you get your start!


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Hoffie, I see that you have pretty much posted the same questions on Hauntworld too, those are pro haunters helping you out. If you posted this thread a year ago plenty of advice is all here, you just need to do something with it. I've realized myself that help from others is nice, but at some point you have to actually take that advice and make something of it. I'm only 16, and believe me its hard to understand some things like walls and that when you first start. Just take advice and experiment, you can only learn from trying.

​​By the way, your not the only one who has miscomprehended someones advice. Someone told me that "blood should look wet",on another forum, he was referring to my bloody oven. I took it the wrong way and insulted that member, but really he was trying to help. I didn't fully comprehend his advice, and he told me to use a urethane finish to help gloss up the blood. So carefully read before you insult, I learned the hard way.......and felt like a complete idiot for what I said so I posted an open air apology.


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

KINGS CRYPT said:


> Hoffie, I see that you have pretty much posted the same questions on Hauntworld too, those are pro haunters helping you out. If you posted this thread a year ago plenty of advice is all here, you just need to do something with it. I've realized myself that help from others is nice, but at some point you have to actually take that advice and make something of it. I'm only 16, and believe me its hard to understand some things like walls and that when you first start. Just take advice and experiment, you can only learn from trying.
> 
> ​​By the way, your not the only one who has miscomprehended someones advice. Someone told me that "blood should look wet",on another forum, he was referring to my bloody oven. I took it the wrong way and insulted that member, but really he was trying to help. I didn't fully comprehend his advice, and he told me to use a urethane finish to help gloss up the blood. So carefully read before you insult, I learned the hard way.......and felt like a complete idiot for what I said so I posted an open air apology.


I must admit you have acknowledged that fact that you didn't recognize what was actually going on here. I'm proud of you. I was the one that was communicating with you. I didn't take offense, but others may very well.
Hoffie, I know your only 15, just remember that on this site there are many adults. You seem as though you have some very good ideas. I am one for GOING SLOW. Do one thing at a time and perfect that as best you can. Whether it is making tombstones. corpsing or whatever. There are SO MANY things to do.
This is the 4th year of doing my haunt. Every year it gets bigger and better. I recommend you take MANY pictures. That way you can see your progress along the way. It does wonders for you and you'll notice how you have created and used your talents.
Good luck with all you do.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Ha, hey Darkmaster. I didn't realize you were the same guy on halloween forum. I've been checking out your site every once and a while to see if you've updated anything. 

Hoffie, like Darkmaster said, take small steps, don't try to do too much at once


----------



## badlander2000 (Jul 20, 2009)

You remind me of when I was 12 and 13, Hoffie. I was all on for the fight because of misread posts. But, hey, you learn and change over the years into a confidently knowledgable haunter. I would say that www.hauntproject.com is a much better resource.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! You remind me of myself at your age... however, I lacked your funding!! I had fun with rotisserie motors back then (cheap, easy to manipulate) you won't get some of the specific results you're after, but you can accomplish quite a bit with them.


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks guys for all the help and sorry to the ones that i got mad at.


----------



## THN (Aug 24, 2009)

hey, youre oonly one year older than me... I don´t understand things like this too, but my dad. 
OMG my English is not the best or?


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

thn i dont get what your trying to say sry...


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

hey there Hoffie, any progress, pictures...props...anything?


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah man i posted some today on my photobucket the link is

Pictures by kimberlycc09 - Photobucket


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Cool!, have you made any panels yet?. I know you said that you did a small walk through last year, have any pics of that?


----------



## hoffie08 (Nov 18, 2008)

no not any of last year. 
and the one with the shutters on it is the only wall i have. i use black plastic for t he walls cuz it is cheaper, easy to store, and then if people get scared and hit it they will not get hurt cuz it will move.


----------

